# Sub $500 midi-lathe recommendation



## Brh (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello. I have never turned before, but have apparently been bitten by the bug. I've been doing my homework, reading specs, reviews, etc. regarding midi-lathes. Right now, my only interest is in penturning. I realize that needs/wants are subject to change.

Anyway, I've narrowed down the lathe contenders to the Rikon 70-100, Rikon 70-050VS, and the PSI variable speed 12" Commander. They all seem to be pretty much the same to me, but then again, I don't really know what to look for. Hoping that you experienced turners can help me pull the trigger.

Any advise, recommendations, caveats, etc. are really appreciated.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont know much about the lathes you listed, but my first penmaking lathe was the HF 8x12benchtop lathe. Relatively inexpensive and compact!~


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got the Rikon 70-100.  Picked it up about 4 or 5 years ago.  It's served me well.  I do mostly small projects,  but have done a couple bowls with no issues.  Everything is still lined up straight, motor is still good so can't complain.   The only thing I wish I had was variable speed.


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't know anything about it, but Highland woodworking has a Rikon lathe on sale for $250. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx[/URL]


----------



## co_goose (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up the Rikon 70-050VS at the Local WoodCraft store last April when it was on sale for $279, and I have been very pleased with it. It runs smooth, quiet and true, and has enough power to turn what I have, but little enough power to stall when I do something stupid. The Variable Speed is very nice, much nicer than changing belts. The Rikon has three speed ranges, (and three pulley settings). In reality, the upper ranges overlap the lower speed ranges quite a bit, but it looses torque at those lower speeds.  The one drawback I found is that it only comes with a 3" tool rest, which can get annoying moving that back and forth on a longer piece. As for longevity, I can't really tell you, it seems to be built well and works well, and the other reviews are pretty good. It has been a good starter lathe for me.

Mike


----------



## Autonoz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have this one and it works fine http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_11355.jpg


----------



## Sataro (Nov 14, 2012)

*Jet 1014*

I started out with a Jet 1014. Excellent lathe... Picked it up on craigslist for less than $300. I've since found another Jet 1014 with v/s for $425 on craigslist. This one came with a workbench & complete set of penturning tools & supplies. Craigslist buys are out there, just have to keep lookout for them. My main lathe is a Nova DVR 3000 which is another craigslist purchase. I guess I'm a craigslist junkie....


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with Billy except that my big lathe is a Jet 1642...it makes pens too! I have  turned on the Delta, but I grew up on the Jet and will remain loyal to the end!! I have beat the crap out of the poor thing and finally had to spend $30 on head bearings. 9" Hollow forms, bowls and platters, 12" peppermills...I don't care what people say...it's still my go to for pens, stoppers and "fun" stuff. After all...pens paid for the 1642!


----------



## OOPS (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree completely with Seamus.  My first lathe was and is the 8x12 Harbor Freight.  It has been flawless and I really like the variable speed.  My brother owns a Jet and a Rikon.  All three turn pens, but one is far cheaper than the others.  The post by Autonoz is the other HF lathe.  There is virtually no difference between the Rikon and this HF lathe.  I went with the 8x12 because of the variable speed, which I would never be without.  If I were to purchase another lathe today, I would not hesitate to purchase another HF.  They also have an inexpensive 2 yr. exchange warranty, so you can purchase peace of mind for just a few dollars more.  With the money you save on the HF lathe, you can purchase other things you will soon "need" as you develop your pen turning skills.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Watch the Christmas Sales....You can get a Jet 1014 VSI with free shipping (Amazon) for give or take, $450.

I own a Jet 1014 VSI, Delta 46-460, and a Ricon 70-100. If you are serious about what you are doing, the Ricon is really not an option. The runout on this lathe is ridiculous. (mine is now a dedicated buffing station, as it is not accurate enough for drilling or turning). The Delta is REALLY precise and is the workhorse of my shop. Unfortunately, it does not fit into your price schedule (a year ago, I bought mine for $439-shipping included, but today, they are nearly $800).

The Jet 1014 VSI is still about the same price +/- $450 and is an accurate lathe and more or less bullet proof. After about +\- 10,000 pens, the only issues I've had is replacing the on/off switch (6 times, but they are $2 at Ace Hardware) and the Jet is pretty hard on belts, but also, they are very cheap.

Out of these three lathes, AS MUCH AS I LOVE THE DELTA, if I had to choose a lathe that would "save my life", it would be the Jet.

I'd move right past the HF, the Grizzly (same lathe), the CarbaTech, the TurnCrafters, etc. On paper,a these lathes LOOK GREAT! In the working shop.....not so much.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got a flyer from Woodcraft - Rikon lathe $200 off - made it around $250ish.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 15, 2012)

I have the Rikon 70-100 and it is a great lathe.  The motor is strong enough to turn bowls.  I have turned up to a 10" bowl with no problem.  Changing the speed is very easy, the belt is easily accessible.  It reminds me of an older American car, strong, dependable, great customer service.  I broke something when I first got it, due to lack of experience, and when I called them they sent me the part at no charge.  I had a Jet 1014 VS, but it was only 1/3 hp and the Rikon is 1/2 hp.  I couldn't say enough about the Rikon 70-100.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got an email from Rockler - Black Friday special this Saturday (Nov. 17th) only. Limited to store quantities on hand

Delta midi lathe, regular price $587.99 on sale for $399.99

does not say which model number. SKU number is 36255 - the picture looks like a 46-460, but the regular price of that model is $699


----------



## Druid (Nov 15, 2012)

I downsized years ago to a JET JML 1014VSI 10" x 14" Variable Speed Indexing Mini Lathe with the bed extension and stand: http://jettools-online.com/jml-1014i-10-x-14-mini-lathe-1-2hp-1ph-115v.html?gclid=CMvOmeWP0bMCFYuZ4AodIEUAaQ



I've laterally abused and beat the tar out of this machine and it keeps delivering: hum’s like a bird, excellent precision.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2012)

Brian, I have two older Delta Midi's and love them both. But they are 10", single direction and the only one with VS is the one I put the PSI VS kit on. That said, I've been considering selling one of them and replacing it with something with a 12" swing, VS and reverse. The reverse is REALLY nice for sanding if you turn other things than pens. The only lathe I know of that meets MY requirements is also under your $500 price limit. That is the Nova Comet II and you can get it from Woodturningz for ~$450 shipped.


----------



## Brh (Nov 15, 2012)

Many thanks to all for your comments and recommendations. Looking at the Jet now. Had no idea that Jet had such a hardcore following.

I may loosen the purse strings a little. I learned a long time ago not to cheap out on tools, but rather buy as much tool as the budget affords.

Will be looking at the black friday/cyber monday sales and finalize my decision then. Thanks again for your help.

Best,
Brian


----------



## dohare (Nov 15, 2012)

hi there,
I picked up the Rikon 70-050vs last month at wood craft and love it. Have only turned a few pens on it so far.
I don't think it would do you wrong.
Dave


----------



## Foxfirek (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought the harbor freight 5 speed midi lathe a few months ago when the pen making/turning bug hit. I have had no problems with the lathe, and if you download the 20% off coupon it comes out to about $150. That's a lot cheaper then most of the lathes out there and it makes a good starter lathe. Getting a lower price lathe was nice for me because it meant I had more money to spend on accessories. Like the 4 jaw chuck, drill chuck, sand paper, micro mesh, finishes, pen mandrel, chisels, mandrel saver.....


----------



## dansills (Nov 16, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Just got an email from Rockler - Black Friday special this Saturday (Nov. 17th) only. Limited to store quantities on hand
> 
> Delta midi lathe, regular price $587.99 on sale for $399.99
> 
> does not say which model number. SKU number is 36255 - the picture looks like a 46-460, but the regular price of that model is $699



Sure wish I had a rockler nearby......


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 16, 2012)

for anyone interested, I called Rockler. It is the 46-455 that is on sale.

that is the non-variable speed lathe.


----------



## jj9ball (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had 4 wood lathes.  I had the shop fox 16 x 42 and the reeves drive broke... bummer.   I replaced it with a powermatic and coudn't be happier.  For pens I had both a jet 12 x 20 and a grizzly 12 x 20 both with very variable speed.  I have probably turned about 8000-9000 pens on the grizzly over the last 5 years and I use it about 10 or 12 hours a week.  It is big and heavy for a "little" lathe.  It weighs around 125 lbs.  I bought the Jet because everyone told me it was a better machine and I would be even happier.  The jet barely weighs 100lbs and has a 5 step variable drive instead of 3.  I don't need indexing (the only thing I see that the jet has the grizzly doesn't). Long story short, I sold the Jet and kept the beat up old (now) grizzly.  I would recommend it to anyone.  At last check I think you can pick it up for about $450.  Hope this helps.  My 2 cents.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 16, 2012)

jj9ball that really helps me that is for sure. I can drive to the massive grizzly place in PA and look at it! The price seems very good on it but the Nova also has a great price from Woodturningz at 545 shipped! I am looking for a really great deal with the holidays coming up and I can still turn on my shopsmith until I figure it out. Thanks for that report on the Grizzly.


----------

